# Fuji X-T2 Images, taken today



## CdTSnap (Aug 23, 2016)

Was invited to the Fuji X-T2 release event today at a local race track. Here are some images I shot with it.

1.



Fuji X-T2 &amp; 100-400mm by Chris Turner, on Flickr

2.



Fuji X-T2 &amp; 100-400mm by Chris Turner, on Flickr

3.



Fuji X-T2 &amp; 100-400mm by Chris Turner, on Flickr

4.



Fuji X-T2 &amp; 100-400mm by Chris Turner, on Flickr

5.



Fuji X-T2 &amp; 100-400mm by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice, add that to my want but don't need list. Fuji glass seems to have a film look but maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 23, 2016)

I have one on pre-order.  Same sensor as the XP2.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 23, 2016)

CdTSnap said:


> Was invited to the Fuji X-T2 release event today at a local race track. Here are some images I shot with it.
> 
> 1.r



the old film look
hope you got to keep the camera in that swag bag
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## CdTSnap (Aug 24, 2016)

Didn't like it much to be honest. Just an XPro 2 that's nicer to hold.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you ever used the XT1? If so, did you notice any big improvements? Autofocus, battery life, start up and any general overall speed improvements? Thanks.


----------



## CdTSnap (Aug 24, 2016)

Battery is still shocking. Focus definitely faster. The biggest thing I noticed was the view finder. It's really nice and no delay. Good improvement over the X-T1 but if you had an X-Pro 2 I wouldn't bother. Unless you were going to sell it for a nicer body


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 24, 2016)

For me, the biggest differences between the XP2 and the XT2 will be the viewfinders.  For what I shoot and how I shoot, the much larger EVF of the XT2 trumps the optical viewfinder/smaller EVF of the XP2.  

I have the XT1, XP1 and XP2.  For me, the XT1 handles quicker than the better looking but less quick handling XP2.


----------

